# Only schwinn offers you such a choice of color



## Notagamerguy (Feb 6, 2022)

I see this add come up alot but haven't seen a thred that shows all these bikes in real life. Several of these bikes color combination ive never seen like coach green and black or gray and dark red.


If anyone has any of these specific color combination in "B" line and or "D" line add your bike. Id like to get a consolidated record of each one of these bikes color combination. Please try to keep duplicates to a minimum


----------



## Rust_Trader (Feb 6, 2022)

Courtesy of @markivpedalpusher


----------



## 1817cent (Feb 7, 2022)

Here is a light red and cream.  It is OG paint and very few are out there.


----------



## Notagamerguy (Feb 7, 2022)

1817cent said:


> Here is a light red and cream.  It is OG paint and very few are out there.



Awesome thank you!


----------



## Notagamerguy (Feb 8, 2022)

5 down


----------



## PCHiggin (Feb 8, 2022)

Love that brown/tan B6


----------



## cyclingday (Feb 8, 2022)

Two Tone Green



French Gray and Dark Red



Black and Ivory



Traverse Green and Ivory



Dark Red and Ivory


----------



## cyclingday (Feb 8, 2022)

Closest I’ve seen to, Coach Green and Black, is the early Green Phantom.
I’ve never seen an original paint Green and Black B6.
It’s the only color combo on that chart that I haven’t seen in reality.


----------



## cyclingday (Feb 8, 2022)

French Gray and Dark Blue


----------



## Notagamerguy (Feb 9, 2022)

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 1566875
> Two Tone Green
> View attachment 1566876
> French Gray and Dark Red
> ...



Any chance you have a better  photo of the French gray and red?


----------



## cyclingday (Feb 9, 2022)

I don’t think I have any better pictures of that one.
He rides it all the time, so I’ll get a better picture of it, the next time we’re out riding.
It’s all original finish, but unfortunately, it’s missing the tank.
So if any of you guys ever come across and original paint,
 French Gray and Dark Red Tank, I know a guy who’s looking for one.😂


----------



## hzqw2l (Feb 9, 2022)

Not on the chart but original opalescent blue and white.


----------



## Notagamerguy (Feb 9, 2022)

hzqw2l said:


> Not on the chart but original opalescent blue and white.
> View attachment 1567021



Awesome colors! Ill start keeping track of the ones not on the list aswell.


----------



## cyclingday (Feb 9, 2022)

Apple Green and Ivory


----------



## tacochris (Feb 9, 2022)

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 1566882
> French Gray and Dark Blue



Ok I dont wanna clutter the thread, BUT, that french grey and dark blue might be the most awesome factory schwinn color Ive ever seen!


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 9, 2022)

Notagamerguy said:


> Awesome colors! Ill start keeping track of the ones not on the list aswell.



Your chart is post war and some of these shown e.g. traverse green are prewar colors. V/r Shawn


----------



## Notagamerguy (Feb 9, 2022)

Freqman1 said:


> Your chart is post war and some of these shown e.g. traverse green are prewar colors. V/r Shawn



Correct some of the bikes are pre war. Traverse green is not on the list but im glad people are adding all the different colors. It's still an only schwinn color. Thank you for the information though.


----------



## 1817cent (Feb 9, 2022)

I have this two tone red  postwar tank and am on the hunt for the bike to go with it.   These are also very scarce color combos.


----------



## IngoMike (Feb 9, 2022)

A different two-tone Green.....


----------



## volksboy57 (Feb 9, 2022)

Easy one


----------



## Notagamerguy (Feb 10, 2022)

volksboy57 said:


> Easy one
> View attachment 1567440



Black and Ivory brings us another one closer


----------



## 1817cent (Feb 10, 2022)

Blue/ivory is another one but is pretty common.


----------



## Notagamerguy (Feb 10, 2022)

1817cent said:


> Blue/ivory is another one but is pretty common.
> 
> View attachment 1567879



Common or not we dont have this one yet on this thred. Thank you!


----------



## cyclingday (Feb 11, 2022)

I’m curious if anyone has ever seen an original paint, Green/Black B6?
It seems odd that this color combo has been so elusive, since it was somewhat widely used on the Phantom series.


----------



## Notagamerguy (Feb 11, 2022)

cyclingday said:


> Two tone red has been shown as well.



Sorry i didn't count the two tone red because its just a tank. also didn't count the french gray just because you can mainly only see the rear fender.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Feb 15, 2022)

Rust_Trader said:


> Courtesy of @markivpedalpusher
> 
> View attachment 1565666



😎


----------



## Notagamerguy (Feb 15, 2022)

12 more to go!


----------



## IngoMike (Feb 15, 2022)

Coach Green and Ivory....maybe a little earlier then the color page?


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Feb 15, 2022)




----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Feb 15, 2022)




----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Feb 15, 2022)




----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Feb 15, 2022)




----------



## Goldenrod (Feb 16, 2022)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Feb 17, 2022)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Feb 17, 2022)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Feb 17, 2022)

*This is the blue & French grey BFG Streamliner - It is actually opposite colors as shown in the Schwinn catalog - most likely since it was a bicycle made for BFG *


----------



## Notagamerguy (Feb 20, 2022)

Getting closer


----------



## Cruiserdude94 (Feb 21, 2022)

1952 dark red and ivory


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Feb 24, 2022)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Feb 24, 2022)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Feb 24, 2022)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Feb 24, 2022)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Feb 24, 2022)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Feb 24, 2022)

*Found a few more in the archives *


----------



## Notagamerguy (Feb 24, 2022)

Getting close!


----------



## Jkrate1985 (Feb 25, 2022)




----------



## Notagamerguy (Feb 25, 2022)

Jkrate1985 said:


> View attachment 1577664View attachment 1577665


----------



## Jkrate1985 (Feb 25, 2022)

🤔 Deluxe Tornado count for the light red/ivory straight bar 🤫


----------



## IngoMike (Feb 25, 2022)

Its a match....


----------



## oldy57 (Feb 26, 2022)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Feb 26, 2022)




----------



## Notagamerguy (Mar 12, 2022)

7 left! Any brown bikes out there?


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Mar 13, 2022)

cyclonecoaster.com said:


> View attachment 1578306




_*This DX is Brown & Ivory ... haven't seen it in a Canti or straighter though ... *_


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 13, 2022)

Here’s a tan/brown that @markivpedalpusher used to own


----------



## Jcv56 (Mar 17, 2022)

Black and ivory


----------



## Notagamerguy (Apr 5, 2022)

Still 7 bikes left! Any French gray straight bars?


----------



## tacochris (Apr 18, 2022)

Came across this really awesome color scheme on display at the Wheels Thru Time museum that is a reverse of the black and red from the chart above on a prewar none-the-less.

Only issue I have is who in the world decided to display this thing crank-side to the wall!  That's like a paramount booger in judgement....Lol


----------



## RustyHornet (Apr 20, 2022)

Light red and ivory. Mild custom, missing tank and wrong guard. 1956 Hornet.


----------



## PCHiggin (Apr 28, 2022)

Notagamerguy said:


> I see this add come up alot but haven't seen a thred that shows all these bikes in real life. Several of these bikes color combination ive never seen like coach green and black or gray and dark red.
> 
> 
> If anyone has any of these specific color combination in "B" line and or "D" line add your bike. Id like to get a consolidated record of each one of these bikes color combination. Please try to keep duplicates to a minimum
> ...



Anybody know the year of this ad?


----------



## Rivnut (Apr 28, 2022)

tacochris said:


> Came across this really awesome color scheme on display at the Wheels Thru Time museum that is a reverse of the black and red from the chart above on a prewar none-the-less.
> 
> Only issue I have is who in the world decided to display this thing crank-side to the wall!  That's like a paramount booger in judgement....Lol
> 
> View attachment 1609142



I imagine that the museum is displaying the motor side of the bike. More interest for most folks.


----------



## Notagamerguy (Jul 8, 2022)

Still missing a few


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jul 10, 2022)

@Notagamerguy Is this the brown and Ivory?
https://www.ebay.com/itm/265773256233?campid=5335809022


----------



## Notagamerguy (Jul 10, 2022)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> @Notagamerguy Is this the brown and Ivory?
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/265773256233?campid=5335809022



I believe that a metalic red tank for a late 50s hornet because its only painted on the top.


----------



## 56 Vette (Oct 18, 2022)

Red on red B-6, check the parts section, frame, fork, guard, fenders and tank available. I'm not sure how I remembered this, but pretty sure this is a color combo you were still looking for.


----------



## 56 Vette (Oct 18, 2022)

Must be kind of rare!


----------



## mrg (Oct 18, 2022)

Sad to see, hope someone got all the painted parts and is going to resurrect this rare colored beauty!


----------



## 56 Vette (Oct 19, 2022)

Sale pending on all the parts, fingers crossed they all stay together!


----------



## 1817cent (Oct 19, 2022)

Hope so too!  I got most and am working on the rest..


----------



## mrg (Oct 19, 2022)

Really curious why it wasn't offered as a whole bike or at least all the painted parts, I'm sure not alot of guys looking for parts to complete that color B6?


----------



## 1817cent (Nov 3, 2022)

A decent rear carrier and S2 rear wheel has been possibly sourced. The rest is polished up and lubed..


----------



## Notagamerguy (Nov 22, 2022)

Thank you for everyones help. Only 6 more to go!


----------



## Cruiserdude94 (Nov 22, 2022)

Notagamerguy said:


> Thank you for everyones help. Only 6 more to go!
> 
> View attachment 1737700



I’m dying to see if someone has a French gray and blue straight bar!!!😬😬😬😬


----------



## Cruiserdude94 (Tuesday at 6:57 PM)

Found this on the cabe, not sure of the owner or original post… but definitely French gray and dark red!


----------



## jesus (Tuesday at 7:18 PM)

Rust_Trader said:


> Courtesy of @markivpedalpusher
> 
> View attachment 1565666



What a great shot displayed extremely nice!!!


----------

